# Galaxy S2 Wenig interner Telefonspeicher



## BartholomO (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute, habe dass Galaxy S2 jetzt gut 3-4 Monate und nun kommt seit 2-3 Wochen immer wieder die Meldung dass mein Interner Telefonspeicher fast voll ist. Dann klick ich drauf und lösch halt ein paar Daten der einzelnen Apps, aber dann kommt immer nach 3-4 Tagen wieder die Meldung dass ich zu wenig hätte (und währenddessen laggt dass Handy dann immer unglaublich). Habe nun 10 Apps deinstalliert vor 2 Wochen oder so und dann hatte ich wieder um die 350 MB internen Telefonspeicher. Und was passiert heute, es kommt schon wieder die Meldung, was kann ich da noch dagegen machen ausser komplett auf Werkseinstellungen setzten, da ich es ja erst 3 Monate habe möchte ich nicht alle 3 Monate dass Handy zurücksetzten müssen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Welche App braucht denn da besonders viel? Mir scheint, dass da eine App oft/ständig aktiv ist, die nach einer Weile mehr Daten einsammelt. Vlt notier mal die Apps, dann kontrollierst du ein andermal, ob neue Apps dazugekommen sind oder eine App deutlich mehr Speicher in Anspruch nimmt als zuvor.

Evlt. hat es auch was damit zu tun, wenn Du eine bestimmte App nicht manuell "beendest" ?


----------



## PHENOMII (27. Juni 2012)

Surfst du viel mit deinem Handy? Sieht mir nach Temp-Dateien/Cookies etc aus!


----------



## BartholomO (27. Juni 2012)

Also danke für die Antworten. Habe es mal beobachtet, also die häufigsten Apps die im Hintergrund laufen und mir mit AppKiller angezeigt werden sind: 

Galerie (432 KB)
ILiga (52,00 KB)
Facebook (2,28 MB)
Google Maps (488 KB)
E-Mail (304 KB)
Social Hub (32,00 KB)

Von den Apps sind die einzigsten die ich eigentlich verwende Facebook, ganz selten ILiga und Galerie halt um Bilder anzugucken hin und wieder, aber auch nicht oft da ich nicht viele Bilder habe. Und auch die ganzen Apps die eigentlich immer im Hintergrund offen sind, haben ja wie man oben sieht nicht viel Datenspeicherplatz. Habe mal geschaut, die Meldung mit dem Telefonspeicher ist voll kommt immer ab so 200 MB restfreien internen Telefonspeicher, hatte 211 MB vorher frei, ca. 20-30 Minuten später waren die 11 MB voll und die Meldung kam . Dass einzigste was ich in der Zeit gemacht habe, war Facebook bisschen, Tempelrun und Google Playstore. Und Facebook hat ja eigentlich bloß 2,28 MB, Tempelrun hat 16 KB und der Playstore hat auch bloß 216 KB. Also irgendetwas kann doch da nicht stimmen, aufjedenfall ist des langsam echt nervig wenn immer wieder die Meldung aufkommt und aufeinmal dass ganze Handy anfangt zu laggen dass man gar nichts mehr richtig machen kann. Und im Internet bin ich mit dem Handy eigentlich nicht sehr oft, also im Browser, und wenn dann lösch ich immer den Verlauf.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Vlt ist es ganz einfach nur Bildercache von Facebook?


----------



## BartholomO (28. Juni 2012)

Ok und was soll ich da machen, weil wenn ich auf facebook gehe, dann werden ja eigentlich bloß 2,28 MB angezeigt, da müsst ja dann irgendwo noch mehr von facebook gespeichert sein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

evlt. wird das separat irgendwo angezeigt? Falls es denn überhaupt facebook schuld ist. die 2,28MB sind ja nur die App selbst.


----------



## BartholomO (28. Juni 2012)

Also hab jetzt aufjedenfall ein paar Apps wieder gelöscht, aber dass gefällt mir gar nicht, da ich ja 11,8 GB oder so eig. zur verfügung hätte, und eig. bisher bloß 3 GB oder so besetzt waren, aber sich dann schon der Interne Telefonspeicher mit nur 1,8 GB gemeldet hat... Kann man dem internen Telefonspeicher nicht noch mehr speicher zuordnen? Weil ich wollte die 11,8 GB schon voll ausnutzen, auch ohne SD-Karte. Dass Handy meldet sich jetzt nämlich schon täglich 4 mal oder so wegen dem Zeug, dann lösch ich wieder Apps usw. dann gehts wieder bisschen, bis die nächste Meldung kommt...


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2012)

Hast du viele Fotos oder Videos drauf ?!


----------



## BartholomO (28. Juni 2012)

Videos hab ich kein einziges drauf und Fotos hab ich mit Wallpaper bloß 12 drauf. Außer halt falls Facebook da irgendwo die Fotos speichert, aber habe vorher mal FB runtergemacht und da hab ich bloß 7 MB internen Speicher gewonnen.

EDIT: Vor 2 Stunden ungefähr hatte ich noch 340 MB internen Speicher bei bloß 4,1 GB USB Speicher besetzung und 6,9 GB noch frei. Und jetzt hab ich nur noch 315 MB internen Speicher, ich hab extra 5-10 Apps vorher wieder gelöscht :o. Hab jetzt auch bloß noch 43 Apps, da ich den rest ja löschen musste um wieder Telefonspeicher zu bekommen. Hatte mal über 60 Apps.


----------



## BartholomO (29. Juni 2012)

Hat niemand mehr eine Idee? Ich habe ja gestern gesagt ich hab 315 MB internen Speicher noch frei gehabt um 18:32 Uhr. Genau jetzt habe ich auhc bloß noch 262 MB freien internen Speicher . Die einzigste App die ich wieder installiert hab, da ich sie vorallem wegen dem Speicherproblem runtergeschmissen hab ist Skype. Was mir bei Skype auffällt, allein dass hat schon um die 30 MB internen Speicher vollgemacht, und was mir da dann auffällt, Skype speichert ja alles was ich mit meinen Freunden in Skype schreibe auf dem Handy, kann man dass irgendwie ausschalten, weil dadurch kann ja auch der Speicher schnell voll werden. 
Und hat sonst noch jemand Ideen, weil ich so mein Handy am liebsten wieder zurückgeben würde, da mich dass sehr nervt.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2012)

Gehts jetzt hier wirklich um den internen Datenspeicher oder um den RAM?
Intern=16GB RAM=1GB

Apps kannst du ja auch auf die zusäzliche SD-Karte verschieben.

Im Zweifel würd ich einen Werksreset machen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Nebenbei: hast Du das Smartphone eigentlich mal ausgeschaltet und wieder ein? Manchmal hilft schon ein solcher Neustart.


----------



## BartholomO (29. Juni 2012)

@Abductee

Wenn ich bei den Einstellungen auf Anwendungen gehe und dort dann auf Anwendungen verwalten, dann steht unten Gerätespeicher, 1,7 GB verwendet und 254 MB frei, wie man sieht sind schon wieder ein paar MB voll geworden. Und nebenbei hab ich dann aber noch Speicher auf den die Apps draufkommen, da ist noch 6,9 GB frei und erst 4,1 GB wird verwendet. Was für ein System dass sein soll kapier ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was beim Gerätespeicher anderst sein soll als beim SD Kartenspeicher (obwohl ich keine SD Karte drauf hab steht SD Karte drauf, ist aber der normale Standardspeicher).

@Herbboy Ja hab ich bereits gemacht gestern, aber ich versuchs mal nochmal.


----------



## KratzeKatze (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das auch ab und zu mal (aber bei einem anderen Android-Gerät), dass mir die Meldung angezeigt wird, und bei mir hilft es, wenn man unter /data/tombstones die tombstone-Dateien löscht.

Siehe auch hier: Notification: "Low on space Phone storage space is getting low" - Android Forums


----------



## BartholomO (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir wenn ich dass Handy an den PC anschliesse und ich auf Data gehe, gibt es nur einen Ordner darin, der heißt :com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup
sonst ist im Data Ordner nichts und in dem Backupordner ist dann auch keine einzige Datei, bzw kein Ordner.

Bzw. im Android Ordner da bei Data sind lauter Unterordner, aber kein Tombstone.

EDIT: Habe jetzt mittlerweile erfahren, dass der Ordner nur mit Root auffindbar ist, stimmt dass? Weil Root hab ich nicht und möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht machen bei meinem Handy, da ich die Garantie noch will.


----------



## BartholomO (30. Juni 2012)

Habe mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse von diesem Forum hier:

XXLB1 - Bug müllt die Datenpartition zu - Seite 2 - Android-Hilfe.de

wird auf der 2. Seite gesagt dass es ein Bug der neuen Firmware ist und immer wenn man Wlan ein bzw. ausschaltet sich der Interner Speicher füllt, siehe da es stimmt. Ich bin nun in die Einstellungen gegangen, habe geschaut bei den Anwendungen verwalten, 412 MB Speicher besetzt (weil ich hab auf Werkseinstellungen jetzt zurückesetzt). Dann hab ich Wlan eingeschalten dann schau ich wieder (ohne währenddessen irgendetwas zu machen, dann wars 415 MB, dann mach ichs wieder aus, schau wieder 417 MB besetzt. Aber anscheinend kann man dass Problem nur durch ein Root lösen, aber eigentlich trau ich mich sowas nicht zu machen. Oder kann mir einer eine gute ausführliche Anleitung für dass S2 vielleicht geben mit der G Version? Würde mich freuen. Außer jemand wüsse wie ich es anderst lösen könnte.

EDIT: Ok habe es mal nach dieser Anleitung gerootet: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eja4oU1a2vo

Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, aber jetzt hab ich mehrere Fragen, wie kann ich jetzt die Tombstone Datei löschen? Bzw. die Dateien wie auf der Internetseite Oben geschrieben, die ständig neu in der Registry schreiben wenn Wlan aktiviert wurde. Und wie kann ich damit jetzt eigentlich die Rechte der eizelnen Apps kontrollieren? Und wenn über Kies jetzt ein neues Update kommen sollte für eine neue Androidversion, kann ich die dann einfach so herunterladen oder muss ich da etwas beachten?


----------



## ude2 (12. August 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auf meinem Galaxy S2G: Nach ca. 3 Monaten  waren fast 1.8 GB interner Speicher belegt, obwohl nur wenige Apps  installiert waren. Mit Hilfe der App DiskUsage habe ich festgestellt,  dass das Ausschalten (!) der WLAN Verbindung (über Einstellungen, bzw.  über die Kontrollleiste) jedesmal ca. 4 MB internen Speicher unter  System data belegt, der nicht wieder freigegeben wird. Da ich, um  Batterie zu sparen, das WLAN immer ausgeschaltet hatte, wenn ich es  nicht brauchte, hatten sich so in kurzer Zeit große Mengen an unbenutzem  Speicher angesammelt. Meine Empfehlung: Ein Backup vom System machen  (z.B. mit MyBackup pro, ggf. zusätzlich Daten synchronisieren), dann das  Galaxy auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen (alle Daten gehen  verloren und der blockierte interne Speicher wird wieder freigegeben).  Dann alle Apps, Daten und Einstellungen aus dem Backup zurückholen. Und  das Wichtigste: WLAN einschalten und dauerhaft eingeschaltet lassen.  Kostet zwar etwas mehr Batterie, scheint aber das Speicherproblem zu  lösen.


----------



## BartholomO (13. August 2012)

Naja oder einfach dass Update auf 4.0.3 machen, ist vor ein paar Tagen endlich auch fürs G gekommen und seitdem ist bei mir dass Problem behoben.


----------

